# Shooting Football at night



## bradrichard (Sep 5, 2009)

i have a cannon 30d using a 70-200mm f2.8

 i have my iso on the H setting and what should my shutter speed be


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 5, 2009)

well, I'm guessing that would correspond with whatever aperture you might have it set too


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2009)

Most high school fields have dismal lighting--it's often strongest in the middle of the field,and weaker at the end zones. THe lighting might also be significantly stronger on one side of the field if the lights are only shining from one side...don;t be surprised if the coffin corners are pretty dim, even a stop or two stops dimmer than the other side's coffin corners!

At F/2.8 at 3200 E.I. (that's exposure index, not the same as ISO,but close)
expect shutter speeds of 1/125 to 1/160 to as high as 1/250 or 1/320--if you are lucky and the lights are new and strong and well-balanced and well-aimed.

It's possible you *might* get a shutter speed as high as 1/400 second at f/2.8 at EI 3200 on a well-lighted high school field, or if the kids play at a junior college or even an NCAA school's stadium.


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2009)

bradrichard said:


> i have a cannon 30d using a 70-200mm f2.8
> 
> i have my iso on the H setting and what should my shutter speed be


Where are you shooting from? Stands? Sidelines? End zone? Corners?


----------



## bradrichard (Sep 6, 2009)

sidelines


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, the 200 mm will be barely just enough, if the action is right in front of you.

There are other considerations beyond shutter speed. The sidelines is not the best place to shoot from, but it's better than the stands. The corners are the best place but you don't have the reach.

What shooting mode do you want to use?
What focus mode are you planning to use?
Will your rig be mounted on a monopod, or were you planning to try and hand hold it?


----------



## bradrichard (Sep 6, 2009)

i shoot with a cannon 30d 70-200mm i have a 1.4 extender but i do i do not put the extender on at night and i use a monpod 


i use the tv mode


here is some of the photos i take

http://www.ncprepphotos.smugmug.com/


----------

